# "My Girlfriend Was Crushed by a Space Marine"



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm not explaining single thing on this one. You're going to need to watch it for yourselves.

pz7jOry30f4

EDIT: If you don't see the subtitles turn on the closed captioning. It'll make more sense that way.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What... the... fuck...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I concur, wholeheartedly.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Only in Russia


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Romero's Own said:


> Only in Russia


Should be English subtitles. If there aren't you can turn them on.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I liked it...


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is it wrong that the first thing I though is why would you camp next to a fallen space marine? Especially a chaos marine? Who are known to be hard to kill.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

To be fair, he only looked like a Scout, so not totally unreasonable. However, the song itself was pretty bad ass. It was catchy, you could throw bolt fire down range to it.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Reaper45 said:


> Is it wrong that the first thing I though is why would you camp next to a fallen space marine? Especially a chaos marine? Who are known to be hard to kill.


Probably not a CSM, as they only sent a commie and a handful of IG after him. I'd imagine it was an elite cultist of some kind... a "normal" CSM would probably have killed the 5 humans in as many seconds...


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Catchy tune, brilliant.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Let us never speak of this again.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I dunno, oddly catchy and legit haha, either way a good find


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i liked it...


----------



## Xlioe (Jul 19, 2012)

What was that???


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

What the fuck??!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Xlioe said:


> What was that???


That right there is prime radio material.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it might've been better if it tasted like orange potatoes.



^ The above statement makes about as much sense relative to the video as the video does to the known laws of physics...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I think it might've been better if it tasted like orange potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ The above statement makes about as much sense relative to the video as the video does to the known laws of physics...



In fairness to the video 40k takes physics and bends it over it's knee and paddles it like its a disobedient child.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Worst thing I've seen in a long while


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Loki1416 said:


> Worst thing I've seen in a long while


You must be new to the internet then. :so_happy:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> The above statement makes about as much sense relative to the video as the video does to the known laws of physics...


Next time I'll remember my orange font colour. Seriously though, I've heard songs with less in the way of lyrics on the radio blasted from cars dozens of times a day. At least these guys did it for the lol's of it all...one would hope.

Remember, music can be comedic too!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ow, my brain!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Well I think you can root out the more twisted of us. We're the ones who like it. Everyone else is normal, or trying to fake it until they can make it.


----------



## CheRatnik (Jul 19, 2013)

*Oooops, they shot it again...*


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That was bloody marvelous o.0


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hilarious. Good work, Russia.


----------

